# REMINDER: Treating People With Respect



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Gentle Reminder For All Of Us...

Treating people with respect, in this community, is required. This is not open for debate.



> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature.
> We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, ma'am.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Yes, ma'am.
> 
> View attachment 79114


You just made me laugh so hard I spit my coffee out! :vs_laugh:

My kids used to give me that same look.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad I could help. Bill me for the keyboard.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I quit a forum after being called a fool by a moderator, I may return some day, and I may not. I am not a fool and I won't tolerate being excoriated.
I keep my tongue in check, and I expect that from any other grown up; and I won't be around a flamethrower or motor mouth. It thus follows, that I am not permitted to be one of those, even if severe criticism is warranted. And I won't put up with a mocker, or a scorner---you get the idea.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> I quit a forum after being called a fool by a moderator, I may return some day, and I may not. I am not a fool and I won't tolerate being excoriated.
> I keep my tongue in check, and I expect that from any other grown up; and I won't be around a flamethrower or motor mouth. It thus follows, that I am not permitted to be one of those, even if severe criticism is warranted. And I won't put up with a mocker, or a scorner---you get the idea.


That's mild compared to what I'm used to seeing. I even have a shadow that follows me onto boards. He sometimes threatens me - and sometimes he tries to act on it. So, we're all good here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Resister said:


> That's mild compared to what I'm used to seeing. I even have a shadow that follows me onto boards. He sometimes threatens me - and sometimes he tries to act on it. So, we're all good here.


Keep your .45 well oiled. Who knows where that is headed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> What did I miss?


Beats me, I thought we all have been sweet as honey here lately.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My money is on Slippy as the infractor. Sorry, my friend, it's tradition.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Beats me, I thought we all have been sweet as honey here lately.


Butter wouldn't melt in your mouth, Watchman.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Butter wouldn't melt in your mouth, Watchman.


???? Must be a yankee saying and over my head.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking we can be nicer to new people, too.
Most folks here have not only gathered supplies, prepped around the ol' homestead but have also given a lot of thought about possibilities and the strategies and tactics. Folks coming here for the first time see y'all as the experts. See yourselves the same way. Be courteous, helpful and professional. Keep your sarcasm and biting sense of humor in check as they might not have read a bunch of threads and learned nobody means any harm, here.
Yes, I said to be professional. They see you as the expert.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking we can be nicer to new people, too.
> Most folks here have not only gathered supplies, prepped around the ol' homestead but have also given a lot of thought about possibilities and the strategies and tactics. Folks coming here for the first time see y'all as the experts. See yourselves the same way. Be courteous, helpful and professional. Keep your sarcasm and biting sense of humor in check as they might not have read a bunch of threads and learned nobody means any harm, here.
> Yes, I said to be professional. They see you as the expert.


Darn, there goes roughing up the newbies! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

If ya can't say something nice...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Darn, there goes roughing up the newbies! :tango_face_wink:


Newbies aren't here to get roughed up. We old-timers seem to enjoy pain, on the other hand. :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Newbies aren't here to get roughed up. We old-timers seem to enjoy pain, on the other hand. :vs_laugh:


 The long tradition of newbie hazing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The long tradition of newbie hazing.


Scares off those who are here for help and advice. I wasn't treated that way when I first came here with questions. As a matter of fact, people were very helpful. I stuck around. Maybe I've even offered something to others.

This isn't the army (of my days) when the New Guy had to prove he was worthy of being a part of the team.

Seems we have forgotten the difference between new folks and those who come here just to be spammers, promoting their own business or websites. I think the inordinate number of those types have gotten us all pre-loaded to have a suspicious eye for all new members.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

This place is a comfy couch compared to some of the S-holes I normally visit on the web.
I haven't been called a nazi OR a **** ONCE here...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Scares off those who are here for help and advice. I wasn't treated that way when I first came here with questions. As a matter of fact, people were very helpful. I stuck around. Maybe I've even offered something to others.
> 
> This isn't the army (of my days) when the New Guy had to prove he was worthy of being a part of the team.
> 
> Seems we have forgotten the difference between new folks and those who come here just to be spammers, promoting their own business or websites. I think the inordinate number of those types have gotten us all pre-loaded to have a suspicious eye for all new members.


Well I personally haven't seen any new person who was legit get attacked by anyone here. First post spammers oh hell yes we jump them like flies on chit.
In my opinion its not as bad as y'all are making it out to be. Ive never jumped a newbie for no reason. Can't say Ive seen any ole timer do that here unless the person had it coming. Just my opinion I know yours differs and thats your right. When In Rome do as the Romans I suppose.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Resister said:


> That's mild compared to what I'm used to seeing. I even have a shadow that follows me onto boards. He sometimes threatens me - and sometimes he tries to act on it. So, we're all good here.


Speaking of which....where is old Sarge????

And it's a good thing most of ya'll know me post "The Great Banishing" era. Before then I'd have given you 10 cents to ask me what my 2 cents were on everything.

"Let me tell you, something about you, that you don't know!!!"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m guilty! I’ve been known to call one or two people a jackass on occasion. My blood pressure goes into the red zone when some foreigner who has been on the receiving end of America’s blood and treasure for years starts bad mouthing the USA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Newbies aren't here to get roughed up. We old-timers seem to enjoy pain, on the other hand. :vs_laugh:





Denton said:


> Scares off those who are here for help and advice. I wasn't treated that way when I first came here with questions. As a matter of fact, people were very helpful. I stuck around. Maybe I've even offered something to others.
> 
> This isn't the army (of my days) when the New Guy had to prove he was worthy of being a part of the team.
> 
> Seems we have forgotten the difference between new folks and those who come here just to be spammers, promoting their own business or websites. I think the inordinate number of those types have gotten us all pre-loaded to have a suspicious eye for all new members.


For clarity, let's remember (some of you weren't paying attention) the OP that this thread is referring to was not a newbie. He joined PF 3 years ago.

I stand by my response as the truth when honestly accessing his situation and subsequent choices. One thing you won't get from a Watchman worthy of his role, is sugar coating the truth.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am the OP of this thread. I was not referring to a single situation or member.

I was referring to ALL OF US.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

How in the heck do y'all turn a simple reminder to play nice into a 3-page debate? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have nothing nice to say :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How in the heck do y'all turn a simple reminder to play nice into a 3-page debate? :vs_laugh:


We do good work don't we. Nuk nuk nuk!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ???? Must be a yankee saying and over my head.


Nothing bad, it's like having a crooked halo.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Malcom Renolds said:


> This place is a comfy couch compared to some of the S-holes I normally visit on the web.
> I haven't been called a nazi OR a **** ONCE here...


You're a Nazi ****! Feel better now?

Like it says on the wall of the Men's room: We aim to please. You aim too please.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Butter wouldn't melt in your mouth, Watchman.





A Watchman said:


> ???? Must be a yankee saying and over my head.


It means you're so cold (with your words), butter wouldn't melt in your mouth.
It's usually said to (or about) a frigid, uptight, woman.
:vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> It means you're so cold (with your words), butter wouldn't melt in your mouth.
> It's usually said to (or about) a frigid, uptight, woman.
> :vs_lol:


No, no. Not in my house. My granny was the one who said that and it was about her grandchildren. Mom used to say it, too.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking we can be nicer to new people, too.
> Most folks here have not only gathered supplies, prepped around the ol' homestead but have also given a lot of thought about possibilities and the strategies and tactics. Folks coming here for the first time see y'all as the experts. See yourselves the same way. Be courteous, helpful and professional. Keep your sarcasm and biting sense of humor in check as they might not have read a bunch of threads and learned nobody means any harm, here.
> Yes, I said to be professional. They see you as the expert.


.Just cause I miss you


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> It means you're so cold (with your words), butter wouldn't melt in your mouth.
> It's usually said to (or about) a frigid, uptight, woman.
> :vs_lol:


Hmmm &#8230;. makes one wonder how one knows, huh? :vs_lol:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I don't know, I'm pretty much a newbie and if that was getting roughed up you guys need to up your game. :vs_laugh:

Or not according the original post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Gentle Reminder For All Of Us...
> 
> Treating people with respect, in this community, is required. This is not open for debate.


Thank you @Cricket for saying exactly what I've been thinking! :vs_clap:

Your friend

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> You're a Nazi ****! Feel better now?
> 
> Like it says on the wall of the Men's room: We aim to please. You aim too please.


Speaking of bathrooms! I always liked the one that says "What are you looking up here for? The joke is in your hand". :vs_lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Respect is earned not automatically given. 

That said I do understand what the OP is saying. At least give people a chance.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Respect is earned not automatically given.


This^^ should get the post of the day award!

The statement above is what we were taught by our elders as young people. The teaching has never and should never change.

NO handouts! Nothing is for free ever! Earn it people !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I must have missed something. It's been relatively tame here for a few months now. More like a quilting bee. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I must have missed something. It's been relatively tame here for a few months now. More like a quilting bee. :tango_face_grin:


compared to other prepper sites - snooze fest - one of the bigger prep sites has a moderator that welcomes the newbies with a "**** U - go elsewhere" ....


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> compared to other prepper sites - snooze fest - one of the bigger prep sites has a moderator that welcomes the newbies with a "**** U - go elsewhere" ....


I WANT names... "Im Worried" I dont have enough Nazi **** in my life...:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Thank you @*Cricket* for saying exactly what I've been thinking! :vs_clap:
> 
> Your friend
> 
> Slippy! :vs_wave:


WHUT?.is this the new and improved Slippy...what gives bro?.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> This place is a comfy couch compared to some of the S-holes I normally visit on the web.
> I haven't been called a nazi OR a **** ONCE here...


I quit a forum after being treated that way, I was deemed the bad guy, for broaching a serious subject. I said that the Antifa dolts were cruising for a bruising; and eventually the cops and NG would start shooting them. You would have thought that I was advocating murder, they were lots of stupid people there. And there is something lacking in their intellect.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> WHUT?.is this the new and improved Slippy...what gives bro?.


I gotta buck that says Slippy just graduated from-


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> How in the heck do y'all turn a simple reminder to play nice into a 3-page debate? :vs_laugh:


It's a gift, and the gifted can do many things; like make something out of nothing. And the page count is now 5, watch it go to 15 pages or something.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I was raised to treat people with respect not because of who they are but because of who I am.

When I can't find a way to speak in a respectful manner, I simply to choose not to speak.

Let's give new people a chance before we decide who they are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I was raised to treat people with respect not because of who they are but because of who I am.
> 
> When I can't find a way to speak in a respectful manner, I simply to choose not to speak.
> 
> Let's give new people a chance before we decide who they are.


I agree, as long as they don't say something stupid, or cast doubt as to why they are here. Some of us are cautious about who/what we share and with whom.

My posts are never malicious, they do however require self evaluation and ownership of one's life choices and the subsequent consequences. Mired in my sometimes sarcastic humor, you will always find the truth.

Some don't want to hear the truth, other's cant handle the truth. As well, sometimes the truth is an ugly thing.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I was raised to treat people with respect not because of who they are but because of who I am.
> 
> When I can't find a way to speak in a respectful manner, I simply to choose not to speak.
> 
> Let's give new people a chance before we decide who they are.


I was raised the same way, and I practice it. I just love the way the way that Jesus summed things up here, he cut to the chase. 

"Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven.
New International Version
Luke 6:37 Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ............... it's tradition.


sorry had to post it


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I was raised to treat people with respect not because of who they are but because of who I am.
> 
> When I can't find a way to speak in a respectful manner, I simply to choose not to speak.
> 
> Let's give new people a chance before we decide who they are.


I was raised to respect my elders..... everyone else has to earn the respect. So ah how old are you? :devil:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I was raised to respect my elders..... everyone else has to earn the respect. So ah how old are you? :devil:


Bless yer heart... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Bless yer heart... :tango_face_wink:


The elders also taught me to treat all women with respect even if they are younger.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

So the only folks left are the younger, stronger males... Hmmmm... You may want to rethink whatcha R.E.S.P.E.C.T...

JK


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ever see "The Purge"?
Maybe that's what is needed here... a once-a-year chance to address, without penalty, any issues one might have with

LUNATIC IDEAS!
or
IDIOT PREMISES!!!
or even
MEME MENTALITIES!!
and :vs_mad:
BUMPER STICKER PHILOSOPHIES!!!
with
UNSUBSTANTIATED ASSERTIONS!!!
and :vs_no_no_no:
UNREASONING EMOTIONAL POSITIONS]

Well, you get the idea. Not that *I* have anything of this nature to discuss...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I was raised the same way, and I practice it. I just love the way the way that Jesus summed things up here, he cut to the chase.
> 
> "Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven.
> New International Version
> Luke 6:37 Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven.


Judging is God's business. Paying attention to the fine details and being conscious of the consequences is mine. It is so in my professional responsibilities, personal life, and spiritual life. It's in these details that one finds the truth and accountability. God did not call me to be passive in my walk.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I always show respect for everybody UNTIL they demonstrate they do not rate it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I am respectful to everyone, until they nitpick at me. Being rather outspoken, I will return the favor. Even so, I keep it toned down compared to what I normally would have said. If for any reason someone has been offended by anything I've said or has a problem with me, then please feel free to let me know. Not that I'll change my ways, but it's good to know :devil:

All in all I have no beef with anyone here.


----------

